# How many glycerin suppositories is safe to use?



## Aidara (May 9, 2014)

Hello everyone, since osmotics and fibre doesn't help me anymore I am suffering with incomplete evacuation or constipation everyday. I am considering to start using glycerine suppositories. My question is - are they safe on a daily basis? On the package it says that this medicine is for occasional constipation. Also, how many is safe to use? I need at least 3 of them to be effective on me, is there any harm in using more then it is recommended by manufacturer? Thank you.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

my gastro docs and colorectal surgeon have all told me glycerin suppositories are safe to use on a daily basis. and they told me i could use more than one at a time if need be.

i have read posts here on the board about people using two or three at a time to go. someone once posted that of course they are safe to use otherwise why would they be available in such large quantities--ie the big tub that contains 100 suppositories--which i thought was pretty funny--lol...and a good point.


----------



## Aidara (May 9, 2014)

Thank you Annie, as usually you are so helpful. I still have incomplete evacuation after using glycerine suppositories, but it is not as bad as without using them. If I use three, then I have quite severe cramping, but without this abdominal cramping I wouldn't go. Do you know if this is normal, do you experience the same? I checked the ingredients and I am sure there is no stimulants in them.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes, you are right--there are no stimulants in these--they are just soap--glycerin.

i don't get severe cramping with them, but that's me. i have read other people say that they did get some cramping.

they do give me the urge to go, though, which is good.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mayo Clinic told me suppositories are safe to take every 3rd day. They recommended any laxatives or anything similar at that same frequency. You do not need to have a BM every day, every other day is fine. You could also try 2 of the Carlson Vitamin E suppositories and 1 fleet. That might ease any irritation. I find this works for me.

It sounds like you may have Pelvic Floor Dyssynergia (tension). I would try to get this looked at as a possibility. Though keep in mind that anorectal manometry's may not diagnose this condition. Mayo Clinic's biofeedback specialists are the ones that diagnosed me. Biofeedback and balloon expulsion will be the most effective therapy if you have PFD. (50% of those with chronic constipation do)

http://www.mayoclinic.org/medical-professionals/clinical-updates/general-medical/retraining-pelvic-floor-muscles-correct-chronic-constipation

http://www.med.unc.edu/ibs/files/educational-gi-brochures/BowelRetrain.pdf


----------



## Aidara (May 9, 2014)

Dreamcatcher, I also have a strong feeling that I am suffering with pdf. I am due to go to see my colorectal surgeon soon, there is a very long waiting lists in UK to see a specialist. I am going to beg him to have defectography or anorectal manometry done on me. My gp told me that they will do colonoscopy first though. I really hope this time I will be taken seriously at least. However, I need to survive in the mean time. It's never been so bad as it is now. I am taking mega doses of Movicol, fybogel, magnesium, prune juice, prunes and nothing works. I can't imagine being without bm for three days. I am already without a normal bm for a couple of weeks and it is really uncomfortable. Glycerin suppositories helps me a bit, but I still have lots of stuff left. I wish I could stop my medicines, but I am dreading having my anal fissure back or haemorrhoids flare up. I can't control my stool consistency with food or supplements only. According to Mayo clinic - is it safe to use every third day any laxative and for a prolonged time? Can you take stimulants every third day? Without laxatives, I would still go, but I would have very dry stools, painful bowel movements, that' s why I have to take drugs all the time and I honestly hate it, especially now when they are loosing effectiveness.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just remember that anorectal manometry CAN miss this. I'm not sure about defography, pretty sure that would tell the tale. Mayo Clinic is incredibly skilled with this and they aren't one to miss anything. There HAVE to be some people in the UK That do biofeedback for pelvic floor tension. I would heavily research this to see if they can test and treat you as soon as possible.

For now, you really need to relax when having a BM. This is SO hard for those with constipation or outlet problems. Make sure to get a squatty potty or somehow elevated yourself into a 'squat' position and gently pooch with your stomach. Do nothing more than this. I know you think the harder you push, the more you'll get out. That's untrue. There needs to be proper 'relaxed' muscle coordination in order for your colon to work with your rectum. Learning to relax over-time will get more out than anything. Doing deep diaphram breathing before a BM is also something they taught me at Mayo. Hold your hand over your stomach to see if you're doing it right. You're also probably stressed and going 'too soon' to the bathroom. Make sure you let a good strong urge build before you go. Also be sure to try to 'relax' your pelvic floor after big meals. For instance, try to squeeze in your anus as much as possible and then relax it fully. When you have relaxed it out as much as you can, then your pelvic floor is pretty relaxed. Do this many times in the day until you can maintain it all day. It's called a reverse kegal.

The anal fissures and hemorrhoids are from straining so you definitely want to avoid that as much as possible. I will say it's imperative to mostly switch to soups, salads, fruits, veggies and cut out all carbs of any kind. Drink a full glass of water after each meal. This will at least keep things loose enough to where you won't have to take as much 'stuff' to keep your stool loose. Also try some Aloe Vera inner filler before each meal. I would rely more on your diet to keep things loose though. You can get Lily of the Desert Aloe Inner Filler and Lifetime Magnesium Liquid from Swanson Vitamins. I have learned that brand is everything. You can't just pick up some random Magnesium and expect it to work. Nope, it's gotta be good stuff.

Hang in there! I am sure you'll get answers and help for your problems soon. Also realize that you're NOT alone. Also watch this video:






Employ the techniques with a squatty potty!


----------



## Aidara (May 9, 2014)

Thank you so much, Dreamcatcher. I am definitely going to try your advice, since I want to stay away from stimulants as long as possible. I am still learning how to push correctly. It might be true that I am going too soon to the bathroom, but I am so worrying that I will loose an urge, so I better choose to go too early rather then wait and be sorry for missed opportunity. Sometimes I have to push more sometimes less, but if I have a strong urge I have to push very little if at all. I know that pushing and straining is damaging, but if I don't, I wouldn't be able to go and that is what I am scared the most. I must be doing something wrong, so I will try to do it correctly following advice in the video you attached.

Annie recommended some good hospitals in UK, but I need to get referral. It wouldn't be too difficult to get it if I had my diagnosis of pdf. Ill keep in mind, that anorectal manometry isn't very accurate, really hope I will have defectography instead.

I need to change my magnesium supplement, if you say that brand matters. Mine is really cheap. I thought it's better to get magnesium oxide, so the body can't absorb too much from it. Good brands make opposite - absorbable magnesium citrate. However, I am going to give it another try, so many people swear by it.

Thanks a lot, Dreamcather. I really appreciate your help and advice. It helps me stay positive and keep trying new things. Thank you!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm still learning how to push correctly myself, so don't feel bad! I know how scary it is in our situations to think, "Oh no, if I don't go now, I'll miss the opportunity!" It can feel like that for sure. It's not technically true though. The urge will come back no matter what. People have about 3 peristaltic movements in a day, some more and some less. the volume creates more of a 'stretch' on your muscles and therefor, creates a better urge. That's why you want to eat 3 big meals a day (no snacking) and after each big meal, you may feel a movement. The thing is, if your pelvic floor is too tense it's going to squash those urges, so it sure is frustrating and scary when you're suddenly not getting as many urges.

Glad to hear you're getting a referral! yes, be sure to get the defography. Also, there is a chance all it would take is a good womens urology or pelvic floor center to diagnose you. Just be sure that no one recommends 'strengthening' your pelvic floor or doing ACTUAL kegals. The thought makes me cringe. It will only worsen an already tense pelvic floor.

I've never tried Magnesium Oxide but I know it's supposed to help things. Though I don't think a cheap brand would do the trick. Definitely try the more highly rated brands. I just go to Amazon and looked at the 'highest rated' ones or sometimes I just happen to run across them on my own. The liquid magnesium is great because if you eat a load of carbs, you can take a tbs or 2 before hand and it really 'softens' things. Just remember your body gets used to these things, so you'll always have to be on the hunt. Though I think if you get the proper biofeedback therapy and employ the correct way to have a BM, you'll greatly improve. So glad I can give you hope/help! It's out there!


----------



## Aidara (May 9, 2014)

Dreamcatcher, these pelvic floor muscles are so confusing. Ive never mentioned that I also have very mild urine incontinence. This I have been having for all my life. Could I have tense and relaxed muscles at the same time? Does it still mean that I might have pelvic floor dysfunction?

I was taking good brand liquid magnesium in the past, but recommended dose only (250mg). I suppose it wasn't enough, so I am definitely going to try it again. Thank you.


----------

